

Heroku or EngineYard? Which RoR hosting provider is better for a B2B app? - gmathew

We are working on a B2B application and need email processing in/out, sub-domain mapping for each customer account etc. etc. (basecamp type of app architecturally but for a completely different domain)
We like the simplicity of Heroku but when we looked at their customer list - could not find any serious B2B apps listed.
I've read nice things about Engine Yard and have setup a test account running but their documentation is not very clear.
I have read almost every post on HN comparing these two but still unable to decide which way to go. Any suggestions ? Thanks.
======
bradleyjoyce
There is never a straight answer to these types of questions.

If you're just getting started then Heroku is probably the easiest and
cheapest way to get started.

I seem to have the perception that many apps do something like Heroku --> EY
--> Self-hosted/managed as the app grows

------
strooltz
Both are great platforms. Heroku has a lower bar of entry in terms of cost,
however EY gives you much more control over your server. I feel like my hands
are tied w/ Heroku always having to go thru the gem to do anything (i.e - just
let me SSH into the instance...)

